
Linux bug leaves 1.4B Android users vulnerable to hijacking attacks - Jerry2
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/linux-bug-leaves-1-4-billion-android-users-vulnerable-to-hijacking-attacks/
======
em3rgent0rdr
"One of the more likely ways exploits might target Android users is for them
to insert JavaScript into otherwise legitimate Internet traffic that isn't
protected by the HTTPS cryptographic scheme."

Hypocritically, Ars will often post articles about the importance of HTTPS,
but their own website won't even serve HTTPS to regular non-subscribers,
because they need ad revenue. (HTTPS Everywhere is unable to upgrade my
connection to HTTPS. Regardless, with privacy badger installed, I don't see
ads in the article, other than sponsered stories below. )

